# Shark species



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Ive always been interested in the various shark species that inhabit nearshore texas waters, and have been unable to find much good info online. I am familiar with atlantic sharpnose, bonnethead, blacktip, spinner, hammer, bull, lemon, and tiger. I have also frequently heard "brown" and "sand", but I dont believe those are species, just generic names? Has anyone landed other species from the beach?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Sandbar, Finetooth.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Finetooth, blacknose, nurse, mako, sandbar, and sand tiger are other species known in the Texas surf. And I think I recall dusky and silky sharks also caught nearshore. And you are correct, brown and sand are generic names applied to several of the above mentioned species.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

You'll hear a lot of people say "sand shark" it doesn't exist and I really have no idea what they are refering too. I think they are usually refering to a sharpnose. 

Like fost said, Sandbars are common in the later winter/early spring. Finetooths are around too. Blacknose sharks are around. Hammers of all variety (greater, scalloped, and smooth). 

There have even been very rare sharks caught off the Texas beaches. There have been a couple makos landed in south Texas, a few weeks ago a sand tiger shark was caught in Crystal Beach, Oz landed a Dusky a couple years ago on PINS, and I even heard of a Nurse Shark on PINS last year or the year before.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Ive caught a lot of brownish typical built sharks around blacktip sized that ive heard called "browns". Def not bulls, but a little on the thick side with a pretty tall dorsal. Are those the sandbars? I will look it up too, but any id info on the sandbar, blacknose, and finetooth would be appreciated. Also, whats the easiest way to id blacktip vs spinner? Arent the spinners often blacktipped as well?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

When I first started shark fishing, in my teens, there were three shark species (at least to us kids): Blacktips, Hammerheads and everything else we called Sand sharks.

I now know that bulls can have black tips and some blacktips have no black tips at all.

I also now believe the majority of what we called "sand sharks" were actually bulls.

Sandbars are a light grey or silver with a pronounced caudal ridge along their back.

The easiest way to ID a Spinner vs Blacktip is that the Spinner has a black anal fin whereas the BT doesn't.

Here's a good guide to shark ID.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/spinnershark/spinnershark.html


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

What you described sounds like a sandbar shark, but they are usually only around in March and April. Remember most shark species can come in a variety of colors. I've caught very light silver colored blacktips to almost a brown green color blacktip.

Easiest way to distinguish between spinners and blacktips is to look at the anal fin. Usually a spinner shark will have a black tip on its anal fin while a blacktip shark will not.

Many shark species look very very similar. I commend you for taking the time to try to learn. Too many people assume everything is a blacktip and should go in the cooler.

Spinner Shark
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/spinnershark/spinnershark.html

Blacknose
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/BlacknoseShark/BlacknoseShark.html

Silky
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/silkyshark/silkyshark.html

Fine Tooth
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/finetoothshark/finetoothshark.html

Sandbar
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/Sandbarshark/sandbarshark.htm


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a fact I've never figured out. During the summer, although not exactly numerous, we often catch Finetooth sharks fishing out of the kayaks, a few hundred yards off the beach. Yet, I've never caught a Finetooth while surf fishing.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Here's another guide to Texas sharks:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_v3400_1162.pdf


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I've only caught one. We were wading the first gut with live 4" shad that we had just cast netted. Surf was full of them.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

A lot of good helpful info guys, thanks for the feedback and great links!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

So what is this one?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

fishNwithfish said:


> So what is this one?


Atlantic sharpnose. Very common around here. You can keep them at 24"


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fishNwithfish said:


> So what is this one?


AKA, the hardhead of sharks.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats what I figured due to spots and nose shape.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Caught a few last year by the U.S Selma.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

If you have a smart phone, TPW has an app that lists all species of fish/sharks that are in the gulf and bays. Including regulations, identifiers, table fare, and other info. Once loaded it will run even when you don't have service. This is where I learned what is what.


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

I really like this guide, I printed it out and keep it in my truck.

http://spo.nwr.noaa.gov/tr153.pdf


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

bigfost said:


> Here's a fact I've never figured out. During the summer, although not exactly numerous, we often catch Finetooth sharks fishing out of the kayaks, a few hundred yards off the beach. Yet, I've never caught a Finetooth while surf fishing.


We picked up a finetooth earlier this year off SPI. Casted shark leader with half a whiting.

Anyone got pics of the sand tiger caught off crystal beach?

-Zach


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is a pic of the crystal sand tiger.









Here is the video the guy posted too. From the looks of the video, i'm guessing they didn't know what they had and the shark didn't make it... all speculation though.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

who dat cajun? lol


----------

